# Best Classical Piano Music Books



## HolstThePhone

Hello all

I have played piano casually in the past but would like to focus on it a bit more. Has anybody got any recommendations for piano music books? Ideally I would like a range of pieces that can help me improve a variety of different techniques. It's difficult to estimate my current playing level, but the last piece I learned years back was Chopin Prelude 15.

Thanks


----------

